# Early movement=twins? How early did you feel it?



## michaelasmommy (Aug 2, 2005)

How early did you feel movement with each of your pregnancies (if you've had more than one)? I am only 11 weeks in with this one and am already feeling movement. I didn't feel anything till at least 17 weeks with either of my other two. I've had a feeling there's more than one in there, and this had been my strongest hint, so help me figure this out!

I don't get to see the midwife till next Monday, and I'm going crazy!!


----------



## kehliouise (Aug 4, 2006)

there are several people in my ddc that thought they felt movement that early. so it might be possible. especially if you have had subsequent pregnanies and know what to expect.


----------



## queenbean (Apr 6, 2007)

I've been feeling like I'm having two for a while now. I'm at 12 weeks, and I felt the first movements last week -- definite baby movements, not gas bubbles.







It happens at the same time of day, when I'm awake that early. Anyway, I had my appointment today to listen for the heartbeat, and we only heard one, and she said that I'm not measuring large, so she's betting there's only one in there. Of course, she could still be wrong, but I'm looking on the bright side and hoping she's right (my daughter's 13 months old, so I REALLY don't want twins right now!). You might just be feeling it earlier because you're more experienced and know what you're looking for.


----------



## adon (Oct 24, 2005)

i felt movement at 10w with this one. i thought i was having twins. i'm 23w and only one heartbeat so far...i'm having my one and only u/s in a couple weeks so we should know for sure if it's one.


----------



## Jess's Mom (Jun 2, 2006)

I felt it with my first around 14 wks and this time with my twins I didn't feel it till around 17 wks. I think it just depends, each pg is diffrent. I will say that if you have a feeling you may be having twins, listen to it. My DH and my sis both had a dream that I would have twins long before they were on the way, so when I was pg with twins, it was not a big shock. Good luck.


----------



## a_work_in_progress (May 17, 2006)

I felt my first one at 16 weeks, my second one at 12 weeks, and my third and forth at 8-9 weeks. All were large singletons.


----------



## RachelGS (Sep 29, 2002)

First baby at 11 weeks (flutters) and 13 weeks (pokes), second baby at 9 weks (flutters) and 11 weeks (pokes).


----------



## AugustLia23 (Mar 18, 2004)

I felt clear movement at 13 weeks with this singleton pregnancy. With my 1st pregnancy I felt movement at 20 weeks. It's quite normal to feel movement early on with subsequent pregnancies.


----------



## 1Plus2 (Mar 13, 2003)

I felt my first baby at around 13-14 weeks. My OB kept telling me it couldn't be the baby but I KNEW it was! At 9 weeks into my second pregnancy I found out I was carrying twins. I thought for sure I'd feel them move sooner but it was actually later then with my first.


----------



## Juvysen (Apr 25, 2007)

I felt my first baby move around 14 weeks... the second was around 12.


----------



## beccalriley (Jan 2, 2006)

I was just about to post this same thread! I'm breastfeeding and not even really sure about my last cycle. I think I had a cycle around the first weekend of June. That would make me about 6 weeks. However, the past couple of days..I swear I have felt flutters. I'm almost positive it's not gas..I'm just not gassy right now








So do you all think maybe I'm just crazy or I could be farther along, or maybe twins. I'm with queenbeen about twins. I can't imagine. I also have a 13 month old..YIKES! I've always thought I wanted twins..but not so sure this would be good timing. I'm a little worried about her adjusting to 1 baby!


----------



## JessicaDixon (Jul 14, 2007)

I would not say it is twins ONLY be when you feel movement...with my first pregnancy I didnt feel anything till the 6th month and he didnt move much at all, this time I felt her moving at 10 weeks, and she hasnt stopped since she is a VERY active baby.


----------



## beccalriley (Jan 2, 2006)

So, maybe bc I was nursing my ovulation was wacky..and I'm further along, or maybe it's twins bc I'm feeling movement at like 6 1/2 weeks. I just don't think it's very likely I'm feeling movement this early. My EDD has to be wrong. I've got to get to the mw!


----------

